# 11 month old has stopped wanting to eat.



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

My Dettmer used to love meal time and used to scarf down the BB puppy food. However we switched him over to adult wilderness about 2 months ago. Just around a week ago he has almost completely lost his appetite and won't touch his food for sometimes the entire day. I took the bag back and got the salmon recipe instead of the chicken but that didn't seem to do the trick either. Im starting to think it's one of three things.

1. Either its too rich for him
2. He has a chicken allergy. What makes me think this is a possibility is that he has always had one slightly red eye and the vet doesn't know what it could be. We have always fed him a chicken formula, even the salmon recipe we just got had chicken in it. So that might be why he doesn't want to touch it.
3. He has developed a limp in his front leg for about 3 or 4 days now and I'm thinking it might be Pano. However he stopped wanting to eat a few days before he ever had the limp.. 

The vet said he is very healthy with no worms or fleas. He is 89 pounds and the vet said he looks like it is a perfect weight for his size. So I don't know what it could be. I just want my man to eat again


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Are his poops normal? 

He may just not be hungry and his needs have decreased as he has matured. Most vets think dogs look a perfect weight when they are far too fat so I usually take their opinion on that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

His poops are fine. The thing about him not wanting as much is that when I feed him and put his bowl down he comes up and sniffs it and then just goes and lays down as far away as possible lol. And he doesn't just skip one of his meals a day and eats the other.. He just doesn't eat either one.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Brandon_kelley said:


> My Dettmer used to love meal time and used to scarf down the BB puppy food. However we switched him over to adult wilderness about 2 months ago. Just around a week ago he has almost completely lost his appetite and won't touch his food for sometimes the entire day. I took the bag back and got the salmon recipe instead of the chicken but that didn't seem to do the trick either. Im starting to think it's one of three things.
> 
> 1. Either its too rich for him
> *2. He has a chicken allergy. What makes me think this is a possibility is that he has always had one slightly red eye and the vet doesn't know what it could be. We have always fed him a chicken formula, even the salmon recipe we just got had chicken in it. So that might be why he doesn't want to touch it.*
> ...



*You may want to try Limited Ingredients "SINGLES" Acana All Life Stages. They have Duck, Pork, and Lamb:
EXAMPLE: Duck & Pear: Duck meal, deboned duck*, green lentils, red lentils, duck liver*, pears*, duck fat, green peas, yellow peas, algae, garbanzo beans, pumpkin*, carrots*, freeze-dried
duck liver, kelp, chicory root, ginger root, peppermint leaf, lemon balm, mixed tocopherols (preservative), dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.* Acana Singles | ACANA Pet Foods Store Locator - fill in your location info here: Store Locator | ACANA Pet Foods 

*You can try a natural homeopathic pain reviler called Traumeel: *Traumeel Tablets - 100 Tabs


Moms


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

I will definitely look into those! Do you think it would be a chicken allergy? Even if he has eaten it for almost all of his life? Why would it pop up now all of a sudden? I would think It would have happened sooner


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Brandon_kelley said:


> I will definitely look into those! Do you think it would be a chicken allergy? Even if he has eaten it for almost all of his life? Why would it pop up now all of a sudden? I would think It would have happened sooner


He may just be going thru "a stage" as Ihczth mentioned.

It's always a good idea to rotate kibble within the brand you are using. Such as serving the 3 Acana products above on a rotating basis. This will give a dog nutrition from varied ingredients other than eating the same thing forever! 
I liken it to YOU eating a Big Mac 3 times daily for your whole life! 

If you do choose to switch foods, take your time weaning him slowly from old food to new, to prevent gut upset. 

You may want to also choose a digestive enzyme/probiotic for intestinal health as 75% of disease begins in the gut!

Here are two human grade ingredient combo's of Digestive Enzymes & Pro-biotics:
Sunday Sundae: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature If you are in Canada go here: http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html

OR
Digest All Plus: http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html 


Moms


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Pano can be very painful and does sometimes affect the appetite.


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

Just picked up some Acana singles and got the duck recipe. Tried feeding it to him with some pumpkin mixed in it and he got halfway through it and stopped.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Brandon_kelley said:


> Just picked up some Acana singles and got the duck recipe. Tried feeding it to him with some pumpkin mixed in it and he got halfway through it and stopped.


Well, at least he ate SOMETHING! 

Pick up food and put in fridge. Put it down later tonite and try again.

Moms


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

Can I put it in the fridge if I mixed water in it? Lol sorry might seem like a dumb question


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

NEVER any dumb questions here!

Yes, since you added water to it, which is perfectly ok, it needs to be put in the fridge so that bacteria won't form.

You could try to add some low salt beef broth to entice him. Even some raw beef as long as the kibble has been soaked in water first for some time to soften it. Dry kibble and moist food digests differently.

Moms


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

He ate it! SUCCESS! He finished what was left over from breakfast and had a whole other cup after that! So happy


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

:happyboogie:  ....


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

So he loves this new food! However he doesn't really want to touch it in the morning. He has been eating his full days serving in one setting in the evening. I just wanted to make sure this is okay for a puppy to eat only once a day like this?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just be aware (and glad to hear he's eating ) that many of our pups when they slow down growing become picky eaters.

So as long as there are no medical issues involved (vet visit if needed) then you may just have one of those and there are tons of tips and hints to help --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


----------

